# Hi all, Soon to be 3.2 DSG owner - previous TTOC car



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Hi all

Ive just put a deposit down on this car:

http://www.hampshiresportsandprestigeca ... &ID=891685

I noted the TTOC badge - any ideas whos it was and what history it has?

Thanks in advance!

Ben


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum nice looking motor [smiley=thumbsup.gif] dont know who owned it before but am sure someone will be along shortly to tell you


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Trev

Thanks for the welcome 

Im coming from a tuned Impreza - downsizing to clear some debts and enable us to move somewhere bigger

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/1018374.htm

When I test drove the TT I wasnt expecting much performance relatively speaking and whilst its very difficult to find anything this side of 50k that will keep up with my scoob, I was pleasantly surprised at the power on tap with the TT, and even more so with the way it delivered the power through the DSG box. Id never driven a DSG before and I am very much impressed! Look forward to having lots of fun in this car!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

subvertbeats said:


> Trev
> 
> Thanks for the welcome
> 
> ...


very nice bet you'll be sad to see it go, any how look what your getting  it will take weeks to wipe the grin off your face when your driving the TT :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome the last owner of your TT know what to do join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Cheers yellow, im sure I will 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

ex-TTOC car's tend to be well looked after


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Thanks malstt 

Guess I should also do a brief intro to say hello...

I grew up mostly in Shropshire, but have lived near Reading for the past 12 years.
Music is my biggst passion in life, followed by motors .
I run a recording studio, and a hip hop record label.

Look forward to meeting a few of you in due course!


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome the last owner of your TT know what to do join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


Now fully paid up and waiting for my membership pack


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and welcome to the club.
Congrats on buying the right sort of TT. :wink:

Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Welcome

Could be Lee's old car (aka multiprocess); think he's got a Beemer now.

Best of luck with the car.

Kev


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Cheers Sean, Kev...first spirited drive tonight, starting to get a good feel for it now


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

subvertbeats said:


> Thanks malstt
> 
> Guess I should also do a brief intro to say hello...
> 
> ...


OOooo Shropshire lad hey! I live in Shropshire at the moment. Where did you grow up then?

Welcome to the forum also


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the club looks same color as my 3.2 great car to drive
hope you enjoy it.

keith


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

keith said:


> wellcome to the club looks same color as my 3.2 great car to drive
> hope you enjoy it.
> 
> keith


Hi Keith - its 'Moro Blue' apparently?


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> OOooo Shropshire lad hey! I live in Shropshire at the moment. Where did you grow up then?
> 
> Welcome to the forum also


Redscouse

Lived in a small village called Cressage on the A458 from Shrewsbury to Bridgnorth from the age of 10 til I went to study at Manchester, then moved down here.
Whereabouts are you?

PS: Huge LFC fan here...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

thanks mate


----------

